# VAT number on invoice



## ang1170 (29 Sep 2007)

Quick question:

If I'm company A invoicing a customer company B, I know I have to put my (company A's) VAT number on the invoice. The question is do I have to put company's B VAT number on it?

I always have done, but would like to know if it's actually a requirement.

I can't seem to find any information on this anywhere.


----------



## nolo77 (29 Sep 2007)

I have been involved with invoicing for nearly 30 years  with several different companies and I have never heard of this practice. It is immaterial to you whether or not your customers are registered for VAT. Unless, you are *exporting* to another EU country. In that case, your customer is not charged VAT but they are obliged to supply you with their VAT number and it is common practice to put it on (export) invoices.


----------



## Bootdog (30 Sep 2007)

As far as I know, in order to not charge VAT on exports, you must have the customers VAT number on the invoice.

Its not a requirement if they are in Ireland and you are charging vat, but it would be good practice to have it anyway ...


----------



## Beckie (30 Sep 2007)

There is no need to have the customers vat number on you invoices.  Some customers may not be even registered for vat! It is important to keep names and addresses of customers (unless you are in a retail business) as this may be required in a revenue audit particularilly if the amount charged to the customer is large i.e. building etc


----------



## z109 (30 Sep 2007)

As Nolo says, if you are zero or reduced rating the VAT based on the customer also being VAT registered, then you must put their VAT number on the invoice.

If you are charging full rate VAT for the service/materials you are supplying at the appropriate rate, then you do not need their VAT number, as it is up to them to claim it back if they can.

As you say, you must always have your own VAT number on the invoice.

Such is my understanding of it anyway.


----------



## ang1170 (30 Sep 2007)

Thanks to all for the answers. The relevant invoices aren't export, so it's clesar enough I don't have to put their VAT details on. In fact, thinking about it, this is pretty obvious.

Thanks, again.


----------

